# Neues System Optimieren!



## Trojkas (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffed-Technik Com.

Ja wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne aus meinem System mehr Leistung holen, bin aber leider einmal mehr Ratlos wie ich das Anstellen soll.
Ich Will mehr Leistung aus folgendem Grund: 

Zur Zeit Spiele ich hauptsächlich Rift und nebenbei BFBC2. BF3 ab nächste Woche :=) Bei Rift Habe ich die Grafik auf Ultra und so belassen. Es läuft mit 20-50fps. Bei BFBC2 ist es Ziemlich identisch.
Es ist schon etwas an Lagg's vorhanden, und ganz ehrlich, es Nervt mich leider  Besonders Bei Rift Würde ich Wirklich alle Details auf den Max. Wert haben, sprich: Objektentfernung Boden Detail usw.
Und im Allgemeinen Mehr FPS aus dem System Raus Kitzeln. Sofern dies Möglich ist  Bin Ein Grafik Junkie 

Übertakten wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit, aber da hab ich mal 0 Kenntnisse  Und im Internet werd ich einfach gar nicht schlau, da ich einfach keine Erklärung, Grundwissen Finde. (Evt. Gibts auch gar nichts Drüber oder es liegt an mir  )
Ich weiss das mein System Gutes OC potenzial hat, habe schon mehrere Berichte darüber gelesen.

Hier Auch mal mein System:

Asus P8Z68V-Pro
Core i7 2600k 3,4Ghz Unlocked (Als Kühler einen Prolimatech Genesis)
Zotac GTX 580 AMP2
16Gb Corsair Venegance DDR3-1600
Windoof 7 64bit
Corsair AX 850W NT

An SLI dacht ich auch schon, scheint mir aber nicht Möglich zu sein, Grund: Steckplatz Problem, also wären zu eng bei einander. Nicht Wegem Tower Platz. Evt seh ich das falsch, da ich mich auch mit SLI, Gar nicht auskenne!

Wäre sehr Dankbar wenn Jemand evt. nützliche Tipps und Tricks Hätte 

Grüsse


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn du Lags hast, dann wird dir auch der schnellste Rechner der Welt nicht helfen können.

Weist du überhaupt was Lags sind?

SLI macht es auch nicht unbedingt besser, wegen der möglichen Mikroruckler. Gutes OC Potenzial hat die CPU, aber bei der Grafikkarte kannst du nicht mehr viel rausholen. Selbst wenn das Gesamtsystem dann 10-15% mehr bringt, was macht das schon aus? Bei 30 FPS eine Steigerung um 4,5 FPS (15%). Doll ist das nicht. Den Unterschied kannst du messen, aber im Spiel merkst du das gar nicht.
Kauf dir mal eine vernünftige SSD für das System, dann hast du deutlich schnellere Nachladezeiten und eigentlich auch keine Nachladeruckler mehr. Der große RAM-Speicher bringt dir dabei nämlich gar nichts. Denn nutzen können 99% aller Spiele eh nur maximal 2GB RAM.


----------



## Littlecool (21. Oktober 2011)

OC CPU? 
Stell den Multi auf 40 und fertig  nix Voltage einstellen oder blabliblubb.

Kauf dir echt eine SSD und setz das System GGF neu auf.

SLI wird dir warsch nichts bringen. 
Laggs wird es auf jedenfall nicht beseitigen.

SSD und fertig  OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS  die kann ich nur empfehlen. Da System drauf und 1-2 spiele fertig


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Oktober 2011)

Du verfügst momentan über einen Computer der das obere Ende der Leistungsskala von normalen Heimpcs darstellt.
Von SLI würde ich nach wie vor abraten bei nur einem Monitor und wenn mit diesen Komponenten nicht alles butterweich läuft, dann hast du entweder WIRKLICH alles auf Ultra und sonstwas für AA etc. an. oder dein Computer ist einfach nur mies konfiguriert.
Abgesehen von SLI, dualhead Grakas oder übertakten gibt es nichts mehr schnelleres.



> Ich weiss das mein System Gutes OC potenzial hat, habe schon mehrere Berichte darüber gelesen.


Was willst du an deinem System übertakten ?
Prozessor und Speicher bringt für Spiele null und aus der Amp2 wirst du mit geeigneter Kühlung kaum 10% mehr Leistung rausquetschen können.

Eine SSD wird wohl bei diesem System kaum dafür sorgen, dass die SPiele in irgendeiner weise schneller laufen ^^, denn mit meinem alten System (dualcore + 4870) hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch in keinem Spiel wirkliche Nachladeruckler, die durch die Festplatte kommen festgestellt.

Was für ein System hast du denn gekauft ? War es ein Fertigpc ?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2011)

Diese CPU übertakten wäre total schwachsinnig. Kein Spiel der Welt bringt die an ihre Grenzen. Und Rift? Das kann ja sogar ich locker und leicht spielen und ich hab nen 9550 und GTX260.
Keine Ahnung, was da bei dir los ist, aber die CPU ist es bestimmt nicht. Und übertakten wird dir da auch nichts bringen, außer ne größere Stromrechnung. Bei Lags hilft das sowieso nichts.


----------



## Littlecool (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das jetzt wieder ne Anspielung auf mich sein soll, dann kann ich nur sagen: "Habe nie gesagt er soll, habe gesagt wie es ginge."

Auch wenn es nicht an dem zeugs liegt, SSD rein >_> das gehört einfach dazu >_>


----------



## Trojkas (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen Zusammen

Also mit den laggs ist gemeint, das bei 20fps und darunter laggs spürbar sind, das es in einem mmorpg wie rift, auf der einstellung ultra normal ist, hab ich begriffen! Aber bei BFBC2 hätt ich schon mehr erwartet was flüssige darstellung angeht.
Eine SSD ist auch verbaut, allerdings läuft da zur zeit nur das windows drauf, die spiele auf einer Sata 3 HD.
Klar ist AA an, sonst sieht das ja schrecklich aus mit den Treppeneffekte.
Habe 2 Monitore.

Zitat: * Du verfügst momentan über einen Computer der das obere Ende der Leistungsskala von normalen Heimpcs darstellt.* Ööööhm OK

Bin halt nicht der Beste was PC Konfig angeht.


----------



## Littlecool (21. Oktober 2011)

Fällt das dann nicht eher unter "Ruckler"?

BC2 braucht denke ich auch ein bisschen mehr power als Rift 
Aber 20 FPS auf Ultra ? hm 
Hatte das Gefühl, das BC2 auf 3x 1920x1080 recht flüssig läuft und das mit nur 2x GTX 560 

Irgwas müsste dann verkhert sein : / evtl mal Treiber Updates für Chipsatz/Graka usw machen.


----------



## Trojkas (21. Oktober 2011)

darum frag ich ja nach^^ ist doch nocht normal.
mit multi wurde denk ich mal multiplier gemeint? CPUZ zeigt mir 43 an.
hmm graka treiber ist der aktuellste^^ Chipsatz und evt Bios werde ich morgen mal checken.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Oktober 2011)

Trojkas schrieb:


> Hallöchen Zusammen
> 
> Also mit den laggs ist gemeint, das bei 20fps und darunter laggs spürbar sind, das es in einem mmorpg wie rift, auf der einstellung ultra normal ist, hab ich begriffen!.


Ok, wie ich merke weisst du wirklich nicht was Lags sind.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lag

Vielleicht jetzt... und nur mit einem "g"


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt wieder ne Anspielung auf mich sein soll, dann kann ich nur sagen: "Habe nie gesagt er soll, habe gesagt wie es ginge."
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht an dem zeugs liegt, SSD rein >_> das gehört einfach dazu >_>



Nö, dass war nicht direkt an dich gerichtet, sondern einfach nur eine allgemeine Aussage von mir, die halt eben besagt, dass es in meinen Augen Schwachsinn ist, eine solche CPU zu übertakten.


----------



## Trojkas (22. Oktober 2011)

oh je, ich kann doch nicht alles wissen, und habe lag's mit ruckler voll verwechselt! Für mich waren die rukler immer lag's  naja ist ja eig auch egal.
Irren ist Menschlich. Ja jetz weiss ich's! Danke 

Jetz muss ich mich nur noch erkunden wie ich das bios update. Ist noch das älteste drauf. Da hab ich grossen respekt, weil ich schon mal eins zerschossen habe. 

Hmm eigentlich könnte ich das bios mit AI Suite im Windows Aktualisieren, aber kriege immer die meldeung: Keine Bios Datei auf dem Server gefunden! Obwohl es auf der Asus Seite Updates gibt.
Habe 0501. 

Hier Wären die Dateien: http://ch.asus.com/d...V_PRO/#download 
Muss ich einfach die Aktuellste Version nehmen? Also 0801? oder der Reihe nach? Erst 0606, dann 0706, und am schluss 0801?!

Eine Readme oder ähnlich ist nicht vorhanden wenn ich ein bios mal aufm pc speichere. Das Handbuch zum mb liegt auch vor mir.

Würde Der Asus Updater im AI Suite gehen, wäre das ja für jeden Trottel wie mich sicher  Das Prog hat auch die neuste version -.-


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Trojkas schrieb:


> Jetz muss ich mich nur noch erkunden wie ich das bios update. Ist noch das älteste drauf. Da hab ich grossen respekt, weil ich schon mal eins zerschossen habe.
> Würde Der Asus Updater im AI Suite gehen, wäre das ja für jeden Trottel wie mich sicher  Das Prog hat auch die neuste version -.-



Genau solche Tools sind der Grund, warum manche Leute ihr Bios zerschießen. Ein Bios wird meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo anders, als im Bios selbst geupdated.
Wie groß sind die Chancen, dass dein PC im Bios abschmiert? Eigentlich bei null. Es müsste schon einen Stromausfall geben oder so. Und wie groß ist die Chance, dass
der PC im Windows-Betrieb abschmiert oder etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert? Auch nicht groß, aber bedeutend größer, als im Bios. Und im Bios kann auch jeder ein Update fahren.
Pack dir die Datei auf einen USB-Stick, geh ins Bios, wähle die Datei aus und bestätige, das er ein Update machen soll. Mehr ist das nicht.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, glaube ich nicht, dass dein Problem beim Bios liegt.

Und nein, ein Bios muss nicht der Reihe nach gemacht werden. Es reicht immer die aktuellste Version.

Edit:

Ich hab mir gerade mal dein Handbuch angesehen. Du hast eh Dual-Bios und kannst deine alte Version sichern. In dem Fall kann eh nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Trojkas (22. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ok ja mir wurde gesagt am besten alles auf den aktuellsten stand bringen. Auch das Bios, Da ich immernoch eine cpu fan error habe, weil diese über eine Lüftersteuerung läuft. Was die Updates beheben sollten.
Wie Gesagt habe extrem schiss davor. Dazu kommt auch noch, das wenn ich ins bios gehe, und ne Option geändert habe, dass das bios auch schon hängen geblieben ist, und ich nur noch den Reset Knopf drücken konnte!
Aus dem Handbuch entnehme ich auch, 4 Verschiedene arten zum aktualisieren. Was mich auch Verwirrt. Mit Bios hab jetz gar keine ahnung.

Aber die aktuellste version ist nur 2mb klein, und die 2 älteste 14,5mb. Und in der aktuellste version 0801 hab ich nur 1 .rom date. Im 0606 hats noch ein ordner mit Setup dateien. Auch ein punkt mehr das mich Verwirrt.
Ist das Völlig egal? Ich Raff des einfach ned (( Ich glaub ich brauch eine erklärung für Idioten. Edit: Ok ich glaube mal ich brauche nur die Rom Datein, da sind beide exakt gleich gross 8mb. Dass setup zeugs wäre dann für die installation im windows, wo du mir davon abratest. Dann hat sich das glaub schon mal erledigt.

Manno Stelle ich mich grad blöd an!

Du würdest es in dem Fall Mit Asus EZ Flash 2 machen oder? Also das wäre so wie ich das jetz gelesen habe der Dos Modus.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Du brauchst nur die rom-Datei, richtig. Und ich würde den Weg über das Dos-Fenster machen, ja. Aber zuvor solltest du dein altes Bios sichern, so wie es im Handbuch Schritt für Schritt beschrieben ist.
Dann hast du null Risiko. Und den Fehler mit dem Lüfter, der könnte natürlich behoben sein, genauso, wie andere kleine Bugs. Dafür ist so ein Bios-Fix ja gemacht worden. Ich bezweifle nur, dass es dich hinsichtlich der Leistung weiterbringen wird.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich da Klos nur anschließen.
Wie schon geschrieben gibt es (ohne SLI / CF) nur weniges was mehr Leistung zum Zocken hat als dein Rechner.
Wenn auf diesem Rechner Rift nur mit 20FPS läuft und der Rechner brand neu ist, dass Ding komplett platt machen und ordentlich von vorne installieren.

Hast du vielleicht mal die Temperaturen des Systems für uns ?
Vielleicht wird dein Rechner einfach nur zu warm.



> Hmm ok ja mir wurde gesagt am besten alles auf den aktuellsten stand bringen.


Die Aussage ist so totaler Unsinn.
Wenn du einen funtkionierenden Rechner hast und im neuen Biosupdate nur die Kompatiblität zu einem Prozi hergestellt wird, den du nicht hast, wäre es Unsinn einen Biosupdate zu probieren.
Bei Grafikkartentreibern ist jede neue Version in meinen Augen grundsätzlich nur ein Test, da im Regelfall die Perfomance von neuen Spielen verbesesrt wirt und die Auswirkungen auf ältere Spiele Glückssache sind.

Bevor du irgendwas aktualisierst schau dir ERSTMAL an, was der neue Patch macht und dann überlege, ob du es wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Trojkas (22. Oktober 2011)

hmm k.

also die einzelnen kerne der cpu sind bei zwischen 20 und 30% auslastung zwischen 45 und 50°
die gpu bei gute 90% auslastung ca 65°

laut patch notes werden schon einige bugs behoben,
aber da ich nur ein bruchteil englisch kann........ a-karte^^


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ein Lüfter-Bug ist auch dabei. Nachdem du, wie ja bereits erwähnt, dein Bios eh sichern kannst, mach das neue doch einfach drauf. Dann hast du den Lüfterbug sehr wahrscheinlich weg.
Von daher hätte es sich ja schon gelohnt. Ich würde mir eben nur keine Hoffnungen machen, dass BFBC danach auf einmal besser läuft.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Oktober 2011)

Trojkas schrieb:


> oh je, ich kann doch nicht alles wissen, und habe lag's mit ruckler voll verwechselt! Für mich waren die rukler immer lag's  naja ist ja eig auch egal.
> Irren ist Menschlich. Ja jetz weiss ich's! Danke


Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. Falls es ein kleiner Trost ist, du bist bei weitem nicht der einzige.^^

Also ich denke auch, dass am Rechner irgendetwas nur "vergniesgnaddelt" ist 

Alles neu aufsetzen ist hier sicherlich die beste Lösung.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn du in Full-HD Auflösung spielst, muss man auch nicht unbedingt die Kantenglättung auf 8x AA zu stehen haben. 4x oder vielleicht auch nur 2x reichen bei dieser Auflösung auch aus, um die Grafik zugeniessen.

Noch ein kurzer Tipp zur Neuinstallation.
Nachdem Windows fertig installiert ist, als erstes die Chipsatztreiber (falls vorhanden) auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Danach DirectX (falls vorhanden) und zum Schluss die Sound- und Grafikkartentreiber.
Dann mal das Spiel ausprobieren und anschliessend dann Virenscanner und andere Programme die du vielleicht noch benötigst installieren.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Oktober 2011)

Hast du die Energiespareinstellungen eigentlich auf Höchstleistung?


----------



## Trojkas (23. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen

Also hab gestern noch den bios update gemacht. (endlich is ein nerviger bug weg) Nach dem Update Wurde alles zurückgesetzt. Danach benutze ich den automatischen Übertaktungsregler. Nun hab ich BC2 Deutlich bessere Frames, 30-70 fps.
Aber denoch sinken in beiden spielen die frames, manchmal bis oft in den keller und es entstehen kleine ruckler. Aber es ist besser. Wie das gehen soll? KA

@blut und donner: Ich versteh grade nicht welche energiespareinstellung du meinst. Redest du vom EPU-Energiesparmodus? Der ist aktiviert und der *regler* auf Auto gestellt. hmm soll ich den deaktivieren?

Komischerweise schaltet sich der pc nun 1mal wieder aus wenn ich ihn starten will, dann schaltet er gleich wieder ein und fährt reibungslos schnell hoch -.- 

mfg


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Oktober 2011)

Meinte eigentlich Systemsteuerung>System>Energieoptionen, aber ja, schalt mal alles Energiespareinstellungen aus und probiers dann nochmal.


----------



## Trojkas (23. Oktober 2011)

In der Systemeinstellung ist alles normal. Habe EPU deaktiviert, kann keine bessere leistung feststellen.
Mal eine frage Nebenbei: Was habt ihr den so für eine leistung auf Ultra? Zb. in rift oder BC2?? Würd mich mal intressieren.

Is mir noch was grade in sinn gekommen: Da ich ja ein Sogenater ''SandyBridge CPU'' habe, ist das möglich das ich den grafik chip auf dem cpu evt deaktivieren muss?? Kann dass evt Stören oder is das schnuppe?^^ 
Könnte ja sein -.- Oder das irgend ne onboard funktion stört? ich musste zb. Irgendwas von Marvel Specherkontroller dings da deaktivieren, sonst hätte der pc etwas länger um hochzufahren, damals in betrib nahme.
Aus dem handbuch werd ich ned schlau. Obwohl ich extra das deutsche ausgedruckt habe.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Trojkas schrieb:


> Hmm ok ja mir wurde gesagt am besten alles auf den aktuellsten stand bringen.



Wie war das doch gleich? Never change a running system. ^^


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Trojkas schrieb:


> In der Systemeinstellung ist alles normal. Habe EPU deaktiviert, kann keine bessere leistung feststellen.
> Mal eine frage Nebenbei: Was habt ihr den so für eine leistung auf Ultra? Zb. in rift oder BC2?? Würd mich mal intressieren.
> 
> Is mir noch was grade in sinn gekommen: Da ich ja ein Sogenater ''SandyBridge CPU'' habe, ist das möglich das ich den grafik chip auf dem cpu evt deaktivieren muss?? Kann dass evt Stören oder is das schnuppe?^^
> ...



Ich hab nen 9550er @3,4Ghz, GTX260 und 4 GB Ram. Rift und BC2 laufen bei mir auf höchsten Einstellungen bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 flüssig.
Die Einstellungen für deine interne Grafikkarte, bzw. einer Steckkkarte und wo das System zuerst nach einer Karte zum initialisieren sucht, entnimmst du der Seite 17 deines Handbuches.
PCI-E/PCI würde zum Beispiel bedeuten, dass er zuerst nach den PCI-Express-Steckplatz schaut, ob sich dort eine Karte befindet, welche er benutzen kann. Ich würde mir das Handbuch mal zu Gemüte führen
und besonderes Augenmerk auf die Energiesparfunktionen legen und dort etwas rumexperimentieren.

Zur Not biete ich dir einen Systemtausch an.  Bei mir läuft alles flüssig, fest versprochen.^^

Kannst auch mal versuchen, den Turbo auszuschalten, oder Hyperthreading zu deaktivieren und schauen, ob es dann runter läuft. Glaub ich aber nicht. Hyperthreading zieht zwar etwas Performance,
wenn das Programm nicht mit mehr als 2 Kerne kann, aber auch nicht soviel. Und der Turbo sollte inzwischen eigentlich recht rund arbeiten.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Denke auch dass es ein Konfigurations bzw. Einstellungsproblem ist, wenn andere Leute dieselben Games mit vergleichsweise langsameren Rechnern flüssiger zocken können.
Würde auf jedenfall auch nochmal den Rechner komplett neu aufsetzen. (weiß jetzt nicht ob das schon jemand gesagt hatte)


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2011)

> Würde auf jedenfall auch nochmal den Rechner komplett neu aufsetzen. (weiß jetzt nicht ob das schon jemand gesagt hatte)


Joar  Hatte ich in Post 16 empfohlen, zumal der Rechner ja noch neu ist.
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal prüfen ob wirklich die Bauteile drin sind, die drin sein sollen .


----------



## Trojkas (25. Oktober 2011)

hmm ok pc wurde auch neu installiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Imemrnoch schlechte Perfomance


----------



## Jelais99 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal, mit welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich und welche Einstellung hast du bezühlich AA und AF im Treiber bzw. im Spiel? Ist Vsync aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

Und zu dem An- und Ausschalten des PCs nach deinem Übertaktungsversuch. Einige Boards prüfen nachdem man übertaktet hat die Einstellungen was zu diesem An- und ausschalten führt. Allerdings dachte ich, dass sei bei den neueren Plattformen Geschichte.

Und was die iGPU (also die integrierte Grafikeinheit) angeht, kannst du sie ruhig deaktivieren. Der Z68 Chipsatz nutzt soweit ich weiss Lucidlogix. Eines der Ziele, die Lucidlogix ursprünglich mit der Virtualisierung der zusätzlichen Grafikkarte verfolgte, war Stromersparnis. Wenn man nicht gerade spielt kann man deshalb die Grafikkarte über eine Schaltfläche in der Virtu-Oberfläche deaktivieren. Daher kannst du ja mal versuchen die iGPU zu deaktivieren. Vielleicht macht sie ja wirklich Probleme. Kann aber sein, dass Du dann noch den (die) dazugehörigen Treiber deinstallieren musst.

Hier noch ein Link zu einem recht nützlichen Sammelthread zu Deinem Board: http://www.hardwarel...8-810782.html#2


----------



## Trojkas (26. Oktober 2011)

Servus

Ich spiele auf 1920x1080, AA meist auf 8x, AF auf 16. Aber dies ist nun egal da sich das problem gelöst hat.

Es Schien eine Treiber Macke zu sein. Gestern Wurde von NVidia eine neue Treiberversion Veröffentlicht. In BFBC2 Spiele ich nun zwischen 70-100fps. Was mehr als in ordung ist 
In Rift so um die 30-50fps, OK!

@Jelais99 Danike für den Super Tollen Link, Sowas hab ich schon paar mal gesucht, sehr nützliche infos drin  Nochmal Vielen Dank.

Und danke an ALLEN, die mir ''zur seite stehen ;-)''

mfg

PS: Wer sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps hat, nehme ich immer gerne an


----------



## Jelais99 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nichts zu danken :-) 

Aber 8x AA und 16x AF kosten natürlich auch Performance. Aber schön dass sich dein Problem erübrigt hat.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Oktober 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken :-)
> 
> Aber 8x AA und 16x AF kosten natürlich auch Performance. Aber schön dass sich dein Problem erübrigt hat.



mit der schnellsten Single-GPU-Grafikkarte am Markt, soltle das aber kein Problem darstellen.


----------

